# Just Got Deer Back From the Taxidermist!



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got my 2017 Buck back from Bill's Taxidermy in Atwater, Ohio. He did a Great Job, and his attention to detail is excellent! We scored him at just over 170" which is crazy for a typical 8 point! Can't wait to get officially scored for Ohio Big a Buck and Boone & Crockett! I shot this buck about two weeks before being hospitalized for 3 weeks with major heart issues and surgery, so he holds a special place for me. I was real lucky he didn't kill me as well! Great Buck and a great story as well. Thank God for our time on Earth, and giving us the outdoors.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like he did a great job, and what a giant 8pt. Congrats!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

no way is that a real 8 point, LOL just kidding. awesome deer of a lifetime. congrats on not letting him take you down with him. next season you'll be better doing the things you love to do.
sherman


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, what a trophy! You could have tossed a saddle on that thing and rode it.
Gratz!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesome buck. Hope you’re feeling better. That mount is probably helpful to feeling better.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations that's a great looking mount.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh my! What a beautiful 8 pt. . Good health to you as well.


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

That is a real nice BUCK!!! Bet you can not wait for next season.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats a great buck, is that ohio board its mounted on cedar?


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Tom, the plaque is cedar wood.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. I'm doing very well now, but it was very dire for a while. I can't say enough good things about the cardio thoracic surgical team at the Cleveland Clinic, they are miracle workers!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Cleveland Clinic has magicians working there. Just ask my buddy!

And great buck! What long beams and tines!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

caseyroo said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone. I'm doing very well now, but it was very dire for a while. I can't say enough good things about the cardio thoracic surgical team at the Cleveland Clinic, they are miracle workers!


Great looking mount Tom! Glad to hear you are back on your feet.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Would be very hard pressed to find a better looking mount...a beautiful buck for sure.
Even harder pressed to hear a better ending to a situation that could have easily turned for the worse.
We are Blessed in so many ways. So many, we often take them for granted until...they are close to being taken away.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Great buck and a better story. Bill does about the best work of anybody I have found in Northern Ohio. He did a 14 and 10 point for me and I think that one day they will jump down off the wall and be gone, that life like. And can't say enough good things about Cleveland Clinic Drs. My wife had gone blind but they brought her sight back to normal and corrected a serious heart condition for me. Thanks to them we are both back to our old selves.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm glad you get the chance to do it again next year. Congrats on the trophy!


----------

